# Chihiros Doctor - Twinstar Clone



## Luís Cardoso (28 Dec 2014)

Hi.
Has someone tested this?
https://sinceresell.wordpress.com/2014/11/12/chihiros-aquarium-electronic-doctor/
Regards
Luís


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Dec 2014)

Such innovation! 


P


----------



## Henry (28 Dec 2014)

Funny how the link to eBay shows a price of $26.99, but as soon as you change the options to anything the price more than doubles!


----------



## X3NiTH (28 Dec 2014)

If it's a true clone then that'll be Twinstars intellectual property and business plan out the window as this appears to be only $26! If the price jumps as you say then it might just be a scam.

What a wasted opportunity to do it in black!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (28 Dec 2014)

That prive is for the replacement difusor.


----------



## kirk (29 Dec 2014)

I don't get all the fuss about these, from what I've read they don't kill the main algae types we try to rid our tanks off either,loads of people have been having a go at making one which I do like, I'm sure there's a thread of one made using a starter from a florescent strip light for the terminals in the tank. Arnt they electrolsis? Or am I getting my wires crossed, no pun intended.


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Dec 2014)

Yes it's electrolysis, but it's the the use of very expensive disposable Platinum coated Titanium mesh and computer modulated power control that produces the 'magical' byproducts that kill algae. 

I wonder how much stray voltage these things add to a tank?


----------

